# help w/ intake, throttle body...



## Guest (May 26, 2003)

anyone have spes on the throttle body/intake manifold assy. from a 1998 240? heres why i ask. i'm wanting to convert my 98 frontier air box into a tube style wai. since we share the same engine, i was hopimg i could find one in a junkyard and swap it out. but i want to know if all the connections (bolt pattern, maf sensor) on the throttle body itself are the same. 

if someone could point me in the direction of pics of 240 intake/throttle body/intlake manifold assy., i would be much appreciated.

thanks


----------

